# موقع المعماري الايطالي ماريو بوتا .. به افكاره واسكتشاته ومناظيره



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 ديسمبر 2006)

وجدت لكم اخواني واخواتي المعماريين والمعماريات ...موقع المعماري الايطالي ماريو بوتا ....
وهذه عينة مما بالموقع ...ادخل لتري المزيد والمزيد ...

































الموقع هو 
http://www.botta.ch


















للدخول للاعمال مباشرة 
http://www.botta.ch/Page/Recenti_it.php













اتمني ان تستفيدوا من افكاره ....
وبالتوفيق والي الامام دائما ان شاء الله​


----------



## KNIGHT (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكووووووووور والله يعطيك العافية *


----------



## عاشق المعمار (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## المعماري82 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## معماري ناقد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذه المساهمة الرائعه

بارك الله فيك


----------



## scarface6us (1 يناير 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك موقع جميل ومفيد


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الموقع فعلا فيه مشاريع جميله ومتنوعه


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 يناير 2007)

*اخونا عاشق حب الرسول

افادك الله كما افدتنا

موقع اكثر من ممتاز*


----------



## ahmed sharaf (3 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا"


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور على هذه المساهمة الرائعه

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معمارية الجنوب (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبصراحة موقع مفيد ..ومشكور على المشاركة الفريدة:77:


----------



## خضر أسعد (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور


----------



## Saeedoo (26 مايو 2007)

مميز جدا"


يعطيك العافية


----------



## مازنكو (26 مايو 2007)

He's Swiss not Italian and thanks for the link


----------



## الإياد (26 مايو 2007)

طريقة تفكيرية بالمناظير فريدة 
مشكور أخي


----------



## Arch_M (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على الموقع الممتاز


----------



## الناصر79 (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع اخي العزيز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## architect_student (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا كثير على الوقع الحلو


----------



## zorro205 (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (30 مايو 2007)

شكراا على الصور و على الموقع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------

